# Lye didn’t dissolve completely



## Alg587 (Dec 15, 2017)

I have just made a goat milk soap. I added the lye to the frozen milk and noticed it turning brown and didn’t want it to burn so I quickly added it to the oils and that’s when I noticed chunks of lye still in the bottom of the container. I’m sure some of the chunks would have gone into my soap. I stick blended until it traced and poured it. I put it in the fridge after so it wouldn’t gel. 

Will the saponification process dissolve the grains of Sodium Hydroxide? Or will I have to throw the lot away?


----------



## toxikon (Dec 15, 2017)

You'll probably want to take a very close look at the bars after you cut them to see if you notice any pockets of crystallized lye. If not - give the bars a week to cure then give them a zap test to make sure. If you do see chunks of lye in it - you will need to rebatch or toss it.

For future batches, you may want to try the split-lye method instead of the frozen milk method - it's WAAAAAY easier! 

You would make a 50/50 solution of lye and distilled water, then add your milk separately at your preferred Lye Concentration.

So in your favourite Lye Calculator, you can calculate your regular Lye Concentration (33% for example) - lets say that it gives you 260g liquid and 128g lye. You can make a 128g water and 128g lye solution (50% Lye concentration), then reserve the remaining 132g of liquid for your milk.

You can add that reserved milk directly to your oils or at trace, whatever you prefer.

You can also use powdered milks in your recipe which is even EASIER - just add a couple tablespoons PPO directly to your melted oils or batter.


----------



## Alg587 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks Toxikon  I will try those methods instead. I don’t usually use milk but was trying something new for sensitive skin or babies.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 15, 2017)

I do not usually say to chuck a batch of soap, but I think even I would start over. If you have chunks of lye leftover the bars will be high superfat and what it the chunk in inside the bar where you cannot see it when cut? If you try to rebatch them you will not know how much more lye to add and no the undissolved lye will Not dissolve in the the batter. It is water soluble. 

If I do not use the split method, which I usually do my method of dissolving the lye in frozen purees or milks is as follows. I do use frozen milk or puree, I put it into a pitcher that I can really stir in without splashing and put the container into an ice bath in the sink. I then add the lye a spoonful at a time or sprinkle small amounts stir this until it no longer has lye stuck on the frozen cubes. I keep doing this until all is stirred in a dissolved. It a little tricky since you cannot see through the milk or puree, but if stirred well enough it should be dissolved. With milks you can get some saponification started and will see specks of soap. Doing it this way will cool it down considerable so still very well. You can then run it through a strainer while pouring into the batter, but you very well may just strain out some little soap bits. Of course the safest, if you are not comfortable in knowing if all is dissolved is use the split method as Toxikon explains above. The 50/50 method does not necessarily mean the batter will not darken when the lye heats of the batter, but it will not burn. Soap as cool as you can still keeping the oils clear.


----------



## Alg587 (Dec 15, 2017)

I didn’t even think about the super fat being high. Thank you cmzaha!


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2017)

I would chuck it and start over, also.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 16, 2017)

I agree. Short of grating the soap up, you'll never know what is inside a bar until it wears down. It's a shame, but by far the only sure option. Everything else will have question marks over them, and when it comes to lye it's best to be sure


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 16, 2017)

Also rebatching will not dissolve any lye that may be remaining in the soap. Years ago I had a plastic SB lose a tooth in my expensive shea batter soap batch and ended up chucking the 6lb batch since I could not be sure there would not be any slivers of plastic in it. I know we all say do not use plastic but I do still use one because it is my SB that does not kick up a lot of bubbles, but I am always in danger of chucking another batch if this one decides to lose a tooth.


----------



## toxikon (Dec 16, 2017)

What about rebatching into a laundry soap? Would that work with a milk soap?


----------



## Susie (Dec 16, 2017)

No, you still have the mystery of how much lye is where.  Also, I would not make any soap with a superfat into a laundry soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 16, 2017)

^^^ Just Suck it up and Chuck it. Then make a proper batch of soap


----------



## Susie (Dec 17, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> ^^^ Just Suck it up and Chuck it. Then make a proper batch of soap



^^^^That, unfortunately.  We have all had one batch (at least) that had to go in the trash can.  Think of it as growing pains, and a lesson for the future.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Dec 17, 2017)

IMO it’s not worth the risk of burning yourself or someone else. This batch is not safe. Please chuck it  and start again.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2017)

Another vote for just chucking it.  Not worth the risk.  As other's have stated, we've all had that batch that couldn't be saved.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## isha (Jan 9, 2018)

My lye  didn't disolve completly in water!!!!  Happened to anyone before???  
I've use the same distilled water n same lye for my previous batches  but not able to under why.. 
I did chuck out the  batch n then made a new one.  Even that didn't dissolve at 35% lye concentration.. 

Please help what do I do??


----------



## Arimara (Jan 9, 2018)

isha said:


> My lye  didn't disolve completly in water!!!!  Happened to anyone before???
> I've use the same distilled water n same lye for my previous batches  but not able to under why..
> I did chuck out the  batch n then made a new one.  Even that didn't dissolve at 35% lye concentration..
> 
> Please help what do I do??



This where I say whip out the thermometer. One trick I use is to use my thermometer to see if the temperature of the lye is stll rising as I'm mixing. once the temperature remains the same, the lye is ready and fully dissolved... At least from my experience.


----------



## isha (Jan 9, 2018)

So  should I just throw the undissolved lye bits...??  It was about 1 gram or so. 
Or can I use plain RO purified  drinking water??


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2018)

I would be sure to strain it.  There has to be a reason why the lye isn't dissolving properly.  I'd be more concerned about that.  I've never had lye not dissolve except in a milk soap once.   I use distilled water or aloe juice to make my lye.  I do strain it sometimes if it sits too long and gets a little crusty on top.   The problem with it not all dissolving is you are using less lye than required to make your soaps. In turn increasing your SF.


----------



## isha (Jan 9, 2018)

I've been using distilled water.  I had bits if undissolved lye.  In the lye water solution it was as 2:1 water lye ratio 
So I'm still confused on why it didn't dissolve. 
I had stirred it well for about 5-10 minutes. 
N kept it to cool for about 4 hours

Yes, Shari...  I didn't strain the lye -water mixture before use. 
My concern is what it didn't mix??


----------



## Susie (Jan 9, 2018)

Is it floaty bits on the top, or crystals on the bottom?  If it is floaty bits on the top, it is lye lint (your 4 hour wait is what makes this possible) and not to worry.  If it is lye crystals on the bottom, I would pitch the bottle this came out of, and start over with new NaOH.


----------



## isha (Jan 9, 2018)

Its crystals at the bottom..  N yes I did replace the lye n used a new one. Still same.
Also tried replacing distilled water..  Still same..


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2018)

Where are you purchasing your lye from? Is it a reputable seller?   It's not the distilled water.  It's certainly something with the lye.


----------



## isha (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm buying from a local hardware store..  Always have bough the same


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2018)

I would try purchasing it somewhere else.  Maybe a bad batch.  It's hard to say.  Sorry, no other ideas. As I said, I've only had this happen a couple times and that was with frozen milk as my liquid.   No other issues in 7+ years.


----------



## amd (Jan 9, 2018)

isha said:


> I'm buying from a local hardware store..  Always have bough the same



Possibility that the lye isn't pure and what is undissolved may be "extras" added to the lye? I've never used lye from the hardware store and honestly have never looked to see what is available (oh my! that's sounds "soap snobbish", I don't mean to be.) What I have read on this forum and other "learn to soap" books, blogs, etc. is that hardware store lye is meant to clean drains, so it doesn't need to be the same grade as what we prefer to use for soap. If the label doesn't say "sodium hydroxide" and sodium hydroxide only, I would suspect that there is some undissolvable ingredient in your lye. Have you zap tested the undissolved particles? (You can do this with a wet finger, btw. I would be skeptical of putting my tongue to a potentially unknown substance.)


----------



## isha (Jan 9, 2018)

I've used the lye from the same store  earlier almost 5kgs of it n never had issues.  Yes true that it's meant to be drain cleaners..  
Here in India.  This is what u get 1kg packets.  I've even bought it from chemical stores...  They r the same..  They supply to the hardware store from whereto buy.. In fact the chemical store recommended me to buy from them.. 
I'll try to stir it a little longer n see if it has any issues again..  Else will just chuck it into drain (for Wat it's meant)  n look for another supplier


----------



## Susie (Jan 10, 2018)

Yes, unfortunately that is all the option left for you.  Something is in there besides NaOH.  Otherwise it would have dissolved.  At least you found out before making soap with it.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 10, 2018)

I would make a very small batch of soap with a new batch of lye solution that you have stirred very well until hopefully all is dissolved, if any particles are left in the bottom of the cup/lye container I would strain and proceed with the small batch made with the cheapest oils you can use. After 72 hrs zap test the test soap. Good luck


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 10, 2018)

I occasionally have a teeni tiny bits at the bottom but they dissolve if stirred for a little longer and I get lye from our pharmaceutical manufacturing unit, so it is by any means pure.. I guess you need to stir for longer but I never had Crystals that might equal to 1 g.. more like a white dot at the bottom of the steel jug...


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 10, 2018)

Alg587 said:


> I have just made a goat milk soap. I added the lye to the frozen milk and noticed it turning brown and didn’t want it to burn so I quickly added it to the oils and that’s when I noticed chunks of lye still in the bottom of the container. I’m sure some of the chunks would have gone into my soap. I stick blended until it traced and poured it. I put it in the fridge after so it wouldn’t gel.
> 
> Will the saponification process dissolve the grains of Sodium Hydroxide? Or will I have to throw the lot away?



Always pour the lye through strainer when adding to the oils... it will help


----------



## isha (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm changing my supplier.  Thanks for all ur inputs.  I'm sure it's the lye  tats  causing the issue here.. I always strain the lye before pouring into my oils..


----------



## asmita (Jan 15, 2018)

isha said:


> I'm buying from a local hardware store..  Always have bough the same



Hi Isha, 

Assuming you are from India, I suggest you buy from Pioneer Chemicals in Delhi. They ship all across India so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## isha (Jan 15, 2018)

asmita said:


> Hi Isha,
> 
> Assuming you are from India, I suggest you buy from Pioneer Chemicals in Delhi. They ship all across India so that wouldn't be a problem.


Thanks ashmita...  I shall look into their website..


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a question regarding this, maybe shunt can help me?   I just made a small batch, and I realized I had a layer of thick lye  stuck to the bottom of my container when I went to pour in my oils.  My lye is from wholes sale supplies and about 6 month old. I do not think the lye was the problem.  I probably did not mix it enough ....  is in flakes, and usually takes a little longer than the pearls.

Since I had pour the lye in the oils, I went ahead and finished my batch.  I disregarded the thick bottom later that was in the lye container.  I am certain that there are no pieces of lye on the soap.  Is just probably going to be a huge superfat.

It performed well in terms of trace and stuff, and looks so pretty.  But I am wondering if I should throw it away.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 12, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have a question regarding this, maybe shunt can help me?   I just made a small batch, and I realized I had a layer of thick lye  stuck to the bottom of my container when I went to pour in my oils.  My lye is from wholes sale supplies and about 6 month old. I do not think the lye was the problem.  I probably did not mix it enough ....  is in flakes, and usually takes a little longer than the pearls.
> 
> Since I had pour the lye in the oils, I went ahead and finished my batch.  I disregarded the thick bottom later that was in the lye container.  I am certain that there are no pieces of lye on the soap.  Is just probably going to be a huge superfat.
> 
> It performed well in terms of trace and stuff, and looks so pretty.  But I am wondering if I should throw it away.



Hi SRA,
I haven't seen you around for a while. I hope you are going well.

Hopefully you didn't use KOH (comes in flakes in Oz) instead of NaOH.

No matter which one if you don't mix the lye with the water until it dissolves it can form a crust on the bottom.  If you left that behind in the container then your soap will probably not have as much lye as you thought.  You might just have to see if it cures hard enough to use.  I wouldn't throw it away.  It is going to be light in lye rather than lye heavy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 12, 2018)

I've had the flaked NAOH and yes, it takes longer to dissolve.  As long as you're sure none of the residue in the bottom went into your soap you should be fine, just a higher superfat but may not really be a noticeable difference.  As PJ said it may just take a bit longer to cure out to a harder bar.


----------



## IngridK (Sep 12, 2018)

Susie said:


> No, you still have the mystery of how much lye is where.  Also, I would not make any soap with a superfat into a laundry soap.



I would suggest no for laundry soap....it would be like using a superfatted soap and then there is the possibility of a slightly 'off' smell developing in your clothes... ;-) 

But I wonder if there is a possibility of rebatching this and cooking it into a liquid soap. If the PH tests ok in the end it could be used up at home....


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you so much Penelope and Shunt!  I really appreciate it.  Actually the bar batch already is hard, so it may have been a minimum that was left.  I also superfat at 2%, so they might be usable.  I will zap it in a couple of days.

I have never bough NAOH, never made liquid soap either.  So no mess up on that, lol.  Although sounds like something I would do. Ha!


----------



## OldHippie (Sep 13, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have never bough NAOH, never made liquid soap either.


Perhaps you mean KOH?


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 13, 2018)

I've had that happen to me a few times. What seems to help is to run your lye pitcher through the dishwasher. Years ago, I would pour my lye water into the oils, fill the lye pitcher with water and stick my soapy stick blender in there. Sometimes there would be a film left behind and I think that really interfered with the  lye dissolving. So I never put my soapy stick blender in the lye pitcher, and I run it through the dishwasher after each batch. I store it upside down so it doesn't get dust in it. 

In one batch, I missed the lye cake in the bottom until I had poured the lye water. I mixed some extra lye with water and added it. The soap took a long time to harder, both because of too much water and too little lye. It stayed a bit greasy feeling. Finally after a 6 months or more (can't remember), I shredded it and made confetti soap. That worked great!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 13, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> Perhaps you mean KOH?



yes


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 13, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I've had that happen to me a few times. What seems to help is to run your lye pitcher through the dishwasher. Years ago, I would pour my lye water into the oils, fill the lye pitcher with water and stick my soapy stick blender in there. Sometimes there would be a film left behind and I think that really interfered with the  lye dissolving. So I never put my soapy stick blender in the lye pitcher, and I run it through the dishwasher after each batch. I store it upside down so it doesn't get dust in it.


 I have dedicated lye jugs now too. I rinse them in water, not detergent and dry them upside down.


----------

